
Aaron Klug, Nobel-winning scientist who examined molecular structure, dies at 92 - pseudolus
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Aaron-Klug-Nobel-winning-scientist-who-examined-13418637.php
======
gilleain
His prize was :

> for his development of crystallographic electron microscopy and his
> structural elucidation of biologically important nucleic acid-protein
> complexes.

Including virus structure, such as tobacco mosaic virus:

[http://pdb101.rcsb.org/motm/109](http://pdb101.rcsb.org/motm/109)

------
onetimemanytime
92 yo, so I searched and here it is: _" Winning a Nobel prize adds nearly two
years to your lifespan - and it's not because of the cash that goes with it.

Research from Warwick University reveals that the status alone conferred on a
scientist by the world's most famous prize is enough to prolong his life (only
male laureates and contenders were studied because women tend to live
longer)."_
[https://www.theguardian.com/education/2007/jan/17/highereduc...](https://www.theguardian.com/education/2007/jan/17/highereducation.uk1)

~~~
gooseh
Do the effects of two Nobel prizes compound? One data point says yes:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederick_Sanger](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederick_Sanger)

------
spacesuitman2
What an incredibly annoying website, popups, auto-playing videos, loaders that
cause the page to bob up and down for a good 5 seconds. Yuck.

